
Show HN: Rawcode.io – a place to find and store code snippets - BenMann_
http://rawcode.io/
======
bdcravens
What are the advantages of using this as a code repository over Github gists?
(if it's searchability, why not put a better search story atop gists and other
common snippet locations?)

~~~
mattdeboard
[http://rawcode.io/introduction](http://rawcode.io/introduction)

~~~
purplejacket
Is there an advantage to rawcode? I see that I can import my gists, but I'm
not getting why I would look further.

~~~
BenMann_
Thanks for commenting. Right now the main advantage is usability and with it
the option to better organize snippets. Tags and especially lists allow users
to curate snippets that have a connection and later search only those in a
list, making it easy to find what you're looking for. We're also looking into
letting user collaborate on lists, making them more attractive for teams.

------
jonobird1
Cool app. I built something similar and got a bunch of traction but never did
much with it: [http://snippetrepo.com](http://snippetrepo.com)

------
wingerlang
Why do you have a swipe icon in some places? Quite annoying when browsing on a
laptop.

~~~
BenMann_
Can you provide screenshots? Might be a bug!

~~~
wingerlang
[http://i.imgur.com/YM2SQFw.png](http://i.imgur.com/YM2SQFw.png)

~~~
BenMann_
Thanks for the link! That's actually displaying corerctly. You can drag your
snippet by clicking and holding it on this icon. Here's a demo:
[https://twitter.com/rawcodeio/status/655678301617438721](https://twitter.com/rawcodeio/status/655678301617438721)

~~~
wingerlang
Yeah I got that it is displaying correctly, I just did not understand what it
did. Even reading the introduction again it is not clear.

I am not sure it is useful though, what developer doesn't have copy/paste as a
muscle memory action? Furthermore the window management alone would be just a
tad annoying to make it useful.

It is neat though, but a novelty as far as actual usefulness goes.

~~~
BenMann_
That's a good point. Challenging copy/paste behaviour with drag and drop is
certainly hard and will likely not be adopted by that many people. However it
is also the (only) way to sort snippets into lists - Maybe think of it as
sorting Mails into different folders, which mostly happens the same way.

It is also kind of convenient to drag snippets into your editor, because you
don't have to select the code (which would also happen via mouse). In any case
it is not the only option to grab your snippets, so you can still go cmd+c /
cmd+v. No harm done in giving the option imho.

I'm also looking into generally copying a snippet to the clipboard when
hitting cmd+c on a single snippet page - That would probably be my personal
favorite. Maybe even yours as well?

~~~
wingerlang
Cmd+C on the whole page in general would be nice, yes. Unless something is
selected I guess.

------
BenMann_
More feedback is very welcome! Pretty excited to see so many signups already
:]

------
dain
Gorgeous landing page. Really quite well done mate.

~~~
nacs
Agreed but allowing the internet to instantly post to your homepage is a bad
idea:

[http://i.imgur.com/yevRapi.png](http://i.imgur.com/yevRapi.png)

~~~
BenMann_
Thanks and I couldn't agree more. That was a mistake :[ Snippets that are
shown in public places now must be created by registered users. For the future
proper protection against this kind of behaviour will be inevitable. However
prohibiting public snippets without registration is also not an ideal solution
imho - would you agree?

